# "experimental hop 035"



## pist (6/8/15)

I notice modus has released a small batch ipa with hops they describe as experimental hop 035. Anyone have any info on these? Seems they are from hop products Australia


----------



## Alex.Tas (6/8/15)

HPA kindly gave a box to the Hobart brewing club. Good smell of citrus and pepper. The bag I got smelt just like a bag of lemon zest. 

The consensus i got from other members from the club was that you need to use a fair bit of it to get the flavour you are after.
I would definitely use it again.


----------

